# Ubuntu 8.10 est trop beau et déjà exploitable en live cd



## lulu59 (4 Janvier 2009)

Je vous conseille vraiment d'essayer le live cd de Ubuntu 8.10 en version Desktop Edition.

Il est vraiment magnifique et déjà depuis le live cd, énormément de choses sont facilement reconnues et utilisables.

-clés usb reconnus 
- surf depuis Firefox en éthernet super super rapide, j'ai pas encore configuré le wifi
- univers graphiques agréable, Compiz doit être trop top
- facilité d'utilisation et tous les éléments sont bien rangés, disposés sur le bureau.

Je pense que je vais encore utiliser un petit peu le live cd avant de l'installer en dual boot avec MacosX sous Tiger 10.4.11.

Encore mille merci à CANONICAL qui envoie gratuitement (frais de ports payés), la dernière version de Ubuntu 8.10.

Je vous souhaite une excellente journée et je vais vite manger avant de me replonger dans Ubuntu que j'adore waoh.


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2009)

Sa fait plaisir de lire ça!
je ne sais pas ce que tu utilises comme machine mais une fois installé je te conseil d'allé faire un tour ici c'est le site d'un pot à moi et il à installer ubuntu son macbook santa rosa et à indiqué tout ce qui ne marché pas d'origine et comment il l'a résolut! Mais il y en a un paquet qui ont été résolut par ubuntu!


----------



## lulu59 (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis trop content car je vous envoie ce message depuis le live cd Ubuntu 8.10 et j'ai réussi à configurer le réseau wifi en deux secondes même pas en rentrant la clé de cryptage WEP/WPA

Par contre, pouvez vous me dire comment on fait pour avoir arobaze depuis Ubuntu 8.10 car le clavier du Mac est bien reconnu à part certains caractères et arobaze ???

Je vous remercie beaucoup à l'avance pour l'arobaze.


----------



## GillesF (4 Janvier 2009)

A mon avis tu as le mini problème classique du mappage du clavier, essaye la touche '<', il échange souvent les 2 touches


----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2009)

alt+0 ça marche?


----------



## gagarts (4 Janvier 2009)

Salut !
Je viens de retrouver mon iMac chéri... et je suis tenté de mettre Intrepid Ibex dessus !

Attention cependant aux utilisateur de PowerPC qui liraient des lignes, après maintes tentatives sur 4 machines différentes (iBook G3 'palourde', iMac G3 'slot-in', PowerMac G3 'B&B' et PowerMac G5) j'ai dû revenir à 8.04 (sans parvenir à l'installer directement... j'ai dû passer par 7.10 pour arriver à mes fins...)


----------

